# Anyone from thailand



## superknoty (Feb 27, 2008)

hi guys I'm knoty from thailand 1st time grow ,nice to meet you all


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 27, 2008)

welcome dude


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome to the site


----------



## ScarletteSky (Feb 29, 2008)

OOOoooooOOOoooh! Nice to meet you knoty! Are we going to see some of that fine local thai herb you have?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

thailand? wow!!! thas cool! welcome


----------



## superknoty (Feb 29, 2008)

hey man I'm working on thai green herb right now so you will see what we have here in thailand


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome! Thai Green sounds interesting. I am growing a strain called Thai Stick.


----------



## superknoty (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what it is but I'm grow this shit right now


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

looks good, what kind of lights are those? Can you get them closer, I see minor stretching. Otherwise looks like it will be good shit.


----------



## superknoty (Mar 6, 2008)

CFL Man I have little bit of heat stresst right now so yup I'm working on it


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 6, 2008)

If your living in Thailand why dont you just grow outdoors? I would imagine you would have HUGE buds...I wanna go to Phuket this summer, but have heard the police are very strict, is this true?


----------



## superknoty (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah man the reason i'm not grow outdoor because I'm live in the city and right police are very strict here becare full with your deal because some time dealer is undercoverpolice


----------



## Blazin333 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yo Knoty..... Im growin in thailand too.... are you havin problems with gettin the plants to flower? mine is like 3-4 months old and isn't even startin it's flowerin period but im growin outside... got ne advice man?


----------



## Danimal (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey superknoty where are you located in Thailand? I was recently accepted into an international university in Thailand, and I'm a pretty big weed smoker from California.


----------



## superknoty (Aug 30, 2008)

Dude I can't tell my location on web board ok it's not safe try to PM me then


----------



## blackout (Aug 30, 2008)

Sawatdee brother.


----------



## superknoty (Aug 30, 2008)

Swad-dee to you too man


----------



## Danimal (Sep 23, 2008)

hey superknotty do you have AIM?


----------



## eurasianfarmer (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey.

Nice to see others doing the right thing out here. Its a lovely sport aint it.

ef.


----------



## Dmarco (May 11, 2009)

hi yall, new to the site and looking for other growers in thailand ... hard as heck to find good bud here in the NE


----------



## hello5522 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Knoty, I am growing in Thailand too. Are you still growing? My Ladies are at day 46 of flowering.


----------

